# I need ur help ladies! MAC Sweetie or Syrup??



## Purplegloss9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Fab Ladies, okay so I'm stumped on which pink is "hotter" and more flattering on us WOC...MAC Sweetie or Syrup? To those who have either one, or even both, which one do you prefer. and why?? I want a nice baby pink that suits my NC50 skintone....they both are very sheer I know (lustres) but you can build them up...I dont know which one to get, and ur input would be MUCH APPRECIATED!!!

Thanks Ladies, you all Rock !!


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 17, 2009)

i'm an NC45 and i looked at both Sweetie & Syrup last week cuz I've been trying to experiment with pink lips. Both were really pretty colors, but I ended up getting Sweetie, it was more pink to me than Syrup was.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 17, 2009)

i looove sweetie. its one of my favorite pinks.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks y'guys..yes that does help!!...I'm going today to check them out again...the ladies at the counter must think I'm crazy but I dont care! haha!!
I am leaning toward Sweetie too...will let y'all know!


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 18, 2009)

I went back & forth between these colors and ended up choosing Sweetie earlier this year.


----------



## Islandcutie (Dec 18, 2009)

One vote for Sweetie!!


----------



## Nelly711 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have both and my vote is for Sweetie.


----------



## peachy pink (Dec 19, 2009)

I only have Syrup and I really really love it ...


----------

